# USV Squonk



## Rafique (9/7/18)

Any Vendors bringing these in ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (9/7/18)

Is this the mod with that weird looking squonk bottle?


----------



## Rafique (9/7/18)

yip


----------

